# What does AOP stand for?



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Hi all! We’ve just received the ring order for an all-breed (except oberhasli? 🤔) ADGA Show in our area and on the ring list I noticed AOP. What does this mean? Is this Oberhasli? Thanks in advance! 😁


----------



## brigieboo (Apr 8, 2021)

AOP means All Other Purebreds... so yea, that would prolly include oberhalsi


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

AOP is All Other Purebreds. Generally, if they think that there won't be enough of certain breeds, they will do AOP (Or AOM for minis) so that they can compete with the other breeds still and hopefully sanction that group.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok great, thank you both! 😁 I have Nigerians which they have a separate class for thankfully. I’m surprised they didn’t just call it Oberhasli - I’m not sure what other pure recognized breeds could compete.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Oct 31, 2019)

Ok just saw the program - it’s for Oberhaslis and Sables. 😁 Thanks a bunch both of you!


----------

